# Free Cherry Red Shrimp to DFWAPC members



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a couple of batches (20 plus each batch) available to DFWAPC members for pickup in Arlington. They breed like rabbits so I will be offering batches every 2 months or so. I have 2 10 gallon breeding tanks and have just setup a 30 gallon breeder that will be populated as soon as it has cycled and the CO2 system stabilizes. Send me a message if interested.

Mike Herod
Arlington


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I want some. But aren't you coming to the meeting this weekend? I have been growing some E. brasilensis for you!

Cheryl


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Cheryl,

I am planning on going if I don't get called into work. I will bring some shrimp for you if I make it.

Mike


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

I would like some. Can I swing by and pikc them up?

you can reach me at 914 450 7681 or [email protected]

I can offer a pair of Albino Cory Cats and/or Clown Loaches in return.


----------

